# Fluval Roma 240 T8 suggestions



## Mizt (4 Oct 2014)

Second hand tank
240l
will be using pressurized co2
root tabs and dosing

The light unit came with 2 x sylvania gro-lux 38w t8 bulbs, I can not find much reliable information on these to know what kelvin they are. They produce a pink tint and are decently bright.

The woman I bought the tank from said she was having real bad algae problems, and this was evident from the 3 month old dried algae attatched to much of the decor the tank came with. Not sure if this was gro lux tubes she had been using or something else that had caused her that problem.

I will be growing easy to medium light plants, java fern, vallis, swords, rotala, star grass, dwarf sag

I have been looking at the numerous t5 upgrade techniques, including the one where you buy the t5 kit and screw it into the arcadia reflectors along with the t8's, so you would have 2 x t5's and 2 x t8's running.

To be honest I think im best to try get the best t8's I can and maybe add the t5's in the future if I need them.

I need some tubes that will be good for plant growth, not look horrible or dim and not be so high rating that I start getting algae problems.

Some people are saying 6500 kelvin is ideal and others say 4000 is better in regards to no algae, I just do not want to buy 2 new tubes only to discover the tank looks horrible or that cause me algae issues.

I want my plants to look green and my fish to look nice at the same time. Maybe a mix of 2 different t8's would be what I need.

Being somewhat new to the planted side of fish keeping and the sheer amount of different tubes on the market Im really lost as to what to go with.

I was looking at the fluval glo range of lights, some of them have 18k kelvin ratings....... others are down at 3000........

My head is quite literally pickled just trying to understand what would be best.


----------



## Mizt (4 Oct 2014)

So I done yet more searching and I and still can not find the exact kelvin of the gro lux 38w t8's I have. The places I can find numbers state different values

This site states 8500k !  http://www.sylvania-tr.com/SYLVANIA,GROLUX/sylvania-grolux-t8-38w

If this is correct and she was running 2 8500k lights with no co2 or plant ferts or little to no plants, its no wonder she had major algae issues

Looking for replacement recommendations, maybe a daylight tube and a grow tube....


----------



## Edvet (4 Oct 2014)

The plants don't matter which Kelvin you use, just pick cheap ones you like. No need to figure out what the plants "like", just what you like to look at. Realy. There is no "Ideal"


----------



## Mizt (4 Oct 2014)

Edvet said:


> The plants don't matter which Kelvin you use, just pick cheap ones you like. No need to figure out what the plants "like", just what you like to look at. Realy. There is no "Ideal"



Hard to do that without buying multiple bulbs. Rather hoping someone with a similar set up can recommend 2 T8's that are working well for them and look good, maybe with a picture.

What T8 bulbs do some of you swear by?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (4 Oct 2014)

Seen this one?:http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/cheap-ho-t5-fluorescent-tubes-update-with-photos.555/


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Oct 2014)

The OP needs to forget about Kelvin because it has nothing to do with algae and nothing to do with plants. It's a VERY bad start in this hobby to assume that someones algae problem is due to the color of their light bulbs.

Cheers,


----------



## darren636 (4 Oct 2014)

Too much light caused the algae issues
 Two tubes are more than enough to melt plants


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Oct 2014)

Two T8s will be more than enough for the plants that you want to grow. 
Personally I like the colour rendition of Arcadia bulbs, I use 1 original tropical lamp and 1 freshwater lamp, for me this combo makes the colours pop in both plants and fish etc (see image below). 
Just watch the length of your photoperiod start with 6hrs/day and see how you go from there.
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5518/11519655814_2ecb6fccee_b.jpg


----------



## Mizt (4 Oct 2014)

Troi said:


> Two T8s will be more than enough for the plants that you want to grow.
> Personally I like the colour rendition of Arcadia bulbs, I use 1 original tropical lamp and 1 freshwater lamp, for me this combo makes the colours pop in both plants and fish etc (see image below).
> Just watch the length of your photoperiod start with 6hrs/day and see how you go from there.
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5518/11519655814_2ecb6fccee_b.jpg




Thanks for this, tank looks nice as you say, will look into those also, many thanks


----------



## dw1305 (5 Oct 2014)

Hi all, 
The Sylvania "Gro-lux" bulbs are a bit pink, but they are absolutely fine in terms of plant growth. 

Although they look pink, you are right they are officially 8500K, and this the spectrum.



 
cheers Darrel


----------

